#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  How important do you think communication is important with a product or sales team?

## Moana

Hi Guys!

Communication is the key prominent aspect of marketing. It is not only important to communicate with the clients but it is equally important to have that connection with the team as well. 

How far do you think communication within the product or sales team is important? Share us your feedback down below!

----------


## subasan

Communication within our team people is very important. All the new implementations, updates, strategies, methods has to be communicated so that the client/customer is informed as such. All the team people should be answerable to almost all the customer's query. This will reduce unnecessary time and unwanted escalations. If not, there're high chances that the business will lose that customer.

----------

